
Idea validation: How to find users to talk to? - felixhaas
The best way to validate your idea is to talk to your potential users. Where do I find them and how do I approach them?
======
simonsayscode
This sounds simple, and in theory it is, but go to where your potential users
are. A lot harder to execute than to do, to be honest. So what do I mean by
that - I mean if your product is B2C then go to where those consumers are. But
wait - segment your target users first. What demographics are they? Where can
you find them when they're in their idle time? Is it a park? Is it a pet
store? Is it in at the gym?

If you're looking for tips in how to approach, I like to reference
[http://www.designkit.org/](http://www.designkit.org/) for practical steps and
directions. If you're nervous about finding users still, and want them to come
to you, you'll probably have to pay for that privilege but luckily you can use
something like
([https://www.userinterviews.com/signup/MTI3Ni0x](https://www.userinterviews.com/signup/MTI3Ni0x))
Full disclosure - if you sign up for that link you'll get 3 free user
interview sessions (but you'll still have to pay the users themselves) and
I'll get 3 free participants too for referral.

End of the day though, you've got to just suck it up and just walk to someone
and put yourself out there. I like to think of it as you're acting like you're
a confident, approachable person who's got a really interesting thing to talk
to them about. It helps me overcome my shyness that's my "normal" self.

Also, a must do though, is think through beforehand what you want to ask them.
Create a script that way you can standardize what you want to cover. You can
do some test runs of these scripts with friends who would most resemble your
users. That way you can build up confidence in your delivery and content.

Best of luck!

------
felixhaas
any insights?

